# 1st crack timing



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

For manual roasting (no temperature probe) at what point do you time 1st crack. Is the very first crack? I observe that typically I get an isolated first crack then 10/15 secs later a more concentrated set of cracks which can go on for a minute or so.

So, if i want to roast to say 1st crack + 2min at what point would you start the timer?

I go for light roasts and find that the timing is critical and seems to work best at very first crack + 2 mins. If I go much longer I tend to get much more even coloured roasts but lose the fruit somewhat.

Wondered what others do?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

First crack is usually once the crack is underway i.e. not the first crack but first decent series of pops...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What roaster are you using?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First crack is underway when the sound is continuous.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+2 on the above, ignore first few singular pops, start counting when they become more regular.

2 minutes post 1st crack might be a bit restrictive in that some beans could be well into 2nd depending on what beans you roasting, at what temp and in what type of roaster (if the same bean all the time in the same ambient conditions / roast temps and it tastes ok to you, brucey bonus!).

John


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I'm using a manual heat gun/metal sieve technique typically roasting 90g per batch. So I can hear/smell whats happening. It's not easy to get repeatable results with this method but results are almost always good (imo) unless I go anywhere near 2nd crack which can happen very quickly.

If you were looking at a light roast how much development would you suggest after a rolling 1st crack?


----------

